# Age of these chickens



## shayneochoa (Jul 29, 2012)

Can anyone help me figure out the age of these chickens. I have had them since the end of may and they were pullets then. Just wanna estimate my egg arrival time. 
Thanks.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

A pullet is a female chicken that is 1 year old or less. So technically they are still pullets. Do you have a pic from when you got them? The combs dont seem to be pinking up yet so you may still have a bit to go. Usually they start to lay around 20 weeks old but some take as long as 32 weeks . Some signs that may show include squating when you approach them, squatting while walking like as if they are practicing, checking out places to lay, and the combs turing dark pink/red.


----------

